# Beamswork Green Element EVO plant LED vs Beamswork Hi Lumen Planted Version



## Aqua Hero (23 May 2015)

Beamswork Green Element EVO plant LED vs Beamswork Hi Lumen Planted Version

im currently using a dual T5HO fixture which is working wonders for me but having to buy T5 bulbs every year is costly compared to LED units. 

i have been searching around and i found these two LED light units from Beamswork. They are both made for planted tanks but i dont know what the actual difference is.

does anyone know which one is better? 
has anyone actually used these?
Will these provide more or same light as my T5 unit?

Beamswork Green Element EVO plant LED: http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Beamswork...16x-3W-planted-aquarium-60-80cm-/161295179636

Beamswork Hi Lumen Planted Version: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Aquarium-li...623&sr=1-25&keywords=aquarium+plant+led+light


----------



## mr. luke (23 May 2015)

The cheaper one is using 0.5w leds as aposed to the other that uses 3w cree style leds.


----------



## Aqua Hero (23 May 2015)

I thought watts didn't matter when it came to lights. People tend to use PAR vs Distance or Lumens to measure the light intensity.


----------



## Aqua Hero (23 May 2015)

Never mind I just did a bit of research and it seems the EVO outputs 2100 lumen but the Hi lumen fixture only does 1980 lumens. Well I guess I know which one to buy


----------



## Rahms (24 May 2015)

You dont need to buy new T5 bulbs unless they stop working or you don't like the look of them. As for PAR, you're right its all that matters, but it can't be inferred from other information (such as lumen, wattage...). The higher power LEDs should have much better PAR readings, so I'd be surprised if the PAR readings were as close as the lumen values.

I don't think that the beamswork unit can be dimmed, incase you plan on that. But I wouldn't expect that fixture to have more light than 2xT5HO, so if you're managing now you'll manage without a dimmer.


----------



## dw1305 (25 May 2015)

Hi all,





Aqua Hero said:


> but having to buy T5 bulbs every year is costly compared to LED units





Rahms said:


> You dont need to buy new T5 bulbs unless they stop working or you don't like the look of them


Rahms is right, the only time you need to change your T5 lamps is when they don't come on. Electronically ballasted triphosphor fluorescent tubes show very little <"lamp lumen depreciation"> until they fail.

cheers Darrel


----------

